# rollers setting



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

well this is interesting. My parlor roller pair has been setting for two days, so far no eggs. Don't seem to be eggbound. so I threw a house pigeon egg, that I have been keeping for almost a week, under them, and they are setting on that. Hope they make good foster parents if it hatches.


----------

